# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Privacy warning disable

## luckymole

Hi,

I am using Office 2007. When ever i save a document which contains macros in it i get the privacy warning message "_This document contains macros, ActiveX controls, XML expansion pack information, or web components. These may include personal information that cannot be removed by the Document Inspector._" Please let me know how to disable the message box option.

----------


## mubashir aziz

Excel Option > Trust Center > Trust Center Setting > Macro Settings > click Enable All Macros .... 

Excel Option > Trust Center > Trust Center Setting > Active X Settings > click Enable All controls without restriction  ....

----------


## luckymole

Hi... the exact settings were already in effect in my workbook. Still the warning message is displayed...

----------


## simple

Go to 'Developer Ribbon'.
Click Macro Security.
Click 'Privacy Options'.
Uncheck all notifications.

You are done!

----------


## unitatus

In case you aren't sure what is meant by "notifications" -- this message goes away when you un-check the check box labelled "Remove personal information from file properties on save". I don't see any other "notifications" option.

The annoying things about un-checking this check box are (a) it means that personal information is not cleared out whenever you save the spreadsheet; and (b) this is a spreadsheet-specific setting, not a general setting.

----------


## shg

> Excel Option > Trust Center > Trust Center Setting > Macro Settings > click Enable All Macros .... 
> 
> Excel Option > Trust Center > Trust Center Setting > Active X Settings > click Enable All controls without restriction  ....



Doing this is an invitation to disaster. One malicious macro and you will have the opportunity to rebuild your computer from scratch, and then spend the next  month recovering from identity theft.

----------


## benjaminvw

> Doing this is an invitation to disaster. One malicious macro and you will have the opportunity to rebuild your computer from scratch, and then spend the next  month recovering from identity theft.





so you have a better solution?  That pop up window is really, really annoying, and I get it all the time (not just when opening and closing a file either).

----------


## DonkeyOte

benjaminvw, welcome to the board, please note though:

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. 
Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread.

Thanks

----------

